# Great setup with repeatable results



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

I have the same set-up and it is great! Much easier to use than my old set-up which I had problems using due to my bad back and cannot lift the router which is spring loaded to the proper height without a lot of fiddling! Now I simply turn the crank, measure, test and go! I found mine on Craigslist and when I went to pick it up there were a bunch of other stuff available which I also picked up. I spent $600. for about $1200. worth! Good day for me.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

I am currently researching router tables and lifts and I am glad I read your objective review. I agree and understand your frustration when you are short of a few hard to find bolts or screws, it can take quite a bit of time to get your hands on them, just when you need them right now, to get your current project finished. The cost to the manufacturer, has got to be way less than it is to a customer going to a store, to try and find what he needs, and then buying something that may be jury rigged.
NOTE. Your equipment may not be grounded if the "lug" comes out of the socket! My recommendation is to get customer service to fix this fast!


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the review, I have been looking to get a quality router table. This might be the ticket!


----------



## Mork (Oct 20, 2010)

I had Jessem lift that came with my Jet saw. It mounted in the side table. Quite honestly is was terrible. It had a friction height locking mechanism that used a rubber washer between two lock nuts. If you got it tight enough to hold a setting you had a hard time making adjustments. It had a wimpy fence system… mostly just too short and small but removing the fence to use my saw was time consuming and irritating. Not really the fault of the lift but never the less annoying. Probably the most annoying aspect was having to remove the router to change bits. Again, this is not a specific complaint against Jessem but definitely against most router lifts. I actually wore out the thumb nut on my router base removing the darn thing.

In my opinion a lift top table is the only way to go. I have two lift top router tables in my projects if you want to take a look.

I suspect Jessem has improved a lot. My lift was probably 20 years old.

Check out my lift top router table in my projects. There are many ways to design a lift for this type table. I sell a lift for this type table but building a lift


----------

